
On a Quest to Make Wooden Yoyos - ramijames
https://medium.com/clickclackclunk/the-epic-quest-to-make-wooden-yoyos-6da8b5fb9172
======
pooplic
I think that self-learning itself is an interesting field that I don't see
talked about much here on HN.

Anyone have more good resources for autodidacts?

